# Question about new intake



## pjfresh5 (Dec 20, 2014)

For 04 06 Nissan Maxima A34 Cold Air Intake Induction Pipe K N KN Rubber Filter | eBay

does this have a plug in for the sensor, i know the one in the car has a sensor just want to be sure i can hook up to this new one and if this has all required parts from what you can see

thanks


----------

